# NEW X.1 Cutter Presented By Xile



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

First, I would like to introduce me and my partner before getting into specifics. Michael (Xilecutter1) and I grew up in a suburb south of Indianapolis. In 2009, we met each other through similar interest and had the same passion for cigars. Throughout the years our sometimes distant relatitonship, do to my military career and both our life tribulations we have still maintained our friendship and supported each other's smoking habits. :grin2: Over the last few years we have closely studied, watched and enjoyed the fellowship of the aficionado community. And today we would like to introduce to you our newly patented pending Circular Guillotine Cigar Cutter X.1
The picture below is a representation of the base view of our cutter. It is a palm size design that will be comfortable to carry.
View attachment 89418


Our initial production will be specifically designed and optioned for Kickstarter. In the future we prupose to offer a less expensive option to meet the needs of all customers. However, to start off on the right foot we feel that Xile needs to start off with a bang and push a high end cutter. *no offense taken, all comments are welcome* :vs_cool::vs_cool:
So, for Model X.1 Premium Cutter our blade handles will be made out of stainless steel Damascus with a (remaining confidential) pattern incorporated. On both sides of the handle there will be CNC machined anodized aluminum nesting the Damascus. The blades are a traditional strait edge on each blade handle set at a specific angle that is currently also confidential at this time. :wink2: The Frame will consist of high end exotic woods such as Purple Heart, yellow heart and Paduak on BOTH sides of the cutter. Currently, pricing is still being determined because of production. As of now the guesstimated price range is between 250.00 -350.00 per unit.

As far as warranty, we would like to offer a Lifetime No Questions Asked Warranty to show how dedicated we are to our product and over scope of Xile as a consumer business!!


----------



## 603Piper (Aug 31, 2016)

Bigstick said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, I would like to introduce me and my partner before getting into specifics. Michael (Xilecutter1) and I grew up in a suburb south of Indianapolis. In 2009, we met each other through similar interest and had the same passion for cigars. Throughout the years our sometimes distant relatitonship, do to my military career and both our life tribulations we have still maintained our friendship and supported each other's smoking habits. :grin2: Over the last few years we have closely studied, watched and enjoyed the fellowship of the aficionado community. And today we would like to introduce to you our newly patented pending Circular Guillotine Cigar Cutter X.1
> The picture below is a representation of the base view of our cutter. It is a palm size design that will be comfortable to carry.
> ...


Welcome! Thank you for your service from your brothers in Law Enforcement! The link didn't work when I tried to open it. Sounds like it will be pretty sharp looking (pun intended:vs_cool


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

My partner and I are excited to hear from everyone and are willing to answer most questions. We need to keep some of the details confidential until the launch on Kickstarter. But, we will answer what we can. Thank you.


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

*Rough draft*


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

XileCutter1 said:


> My partner and I are excited to hear from everyone and are willing to answer most questions. We need to keep some of the details confidential until the launch on Kickstarter. But, we will answer what we can. Thank you.


Do you think that you will have some difficulty launching a product that seems to bear some resemblance to the Xikar cutters? Even the name, (X1) is very close to the Xikar (Xi1).

Rare woods, Damascus steel, also seem very similar to their already well established lineup.

Just to be clear, I don't have any relationship with Xikar, other than owning several of their products.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I love high end accessories for sure and own kitchen knives in white #2, blue and aogami super so I can appreciate what you're doing. 

From the initial sketch I'm not sure I'd like that design. I'm not a huge fan of xikars triangle cutter or having to put my finger into holes that are too small and that seems to have the worst of both worlds. Is that the final design?


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

We are nothing like Xikar. Ours are circular, not teardrop shape. Their mechanism is completely opposite from ours. We use different woods and ours functions differently too. I own Xikar too. I prefer to have a grip on a cutter like ours has. You could say everyone copies off Xikar in a general statement. Just like every car and truck bear the same resemblance. But, I will tell you there is a big difference between Lamborghini and Ford I assure you.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> I love high end accessories for sure and own kitchen knives in white #2, blue and aogami super so I can appreciate what you're doing.
> 
> From the initial sketch I'm not sure I'd like that design. I'm not a huge fan of xikars triangle cutter or having to put my finger into holes that are too small and that seems to have the worst of both worlds. Is that the final design?


The handle holes are large enough for huge fingers. The great thing is that the holes are big enough for two fingers even.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Without seeing a produced model it's somewhat hard to tell, but as bpegler stated, the names (Xile X1/Xikar Xi1) do at first glance bear a significant resemblance.

Why did you select a name and model number that could be so easily connected with a well-known and popular predecessor? I could see if you were putting out a cheap model and hoping to capitalize on Xikar's success how that might make sense, but this is clearly aiming at a high-end clientele, why not distance yourselves from the more mass-produced Xikar brand?



XileCutter1 said:


> We are nothing like Xikar. Ours are circular, not teardrop shape. Their mechanism is completely opposite from ours. We use different woods and ours functions differently too. I own Xikar too. I prefer to have a grip on a cutter like ours has.


When you say the Xikar mechanism is opposite yours, are you planning on having the hinges for the blades at the top? I'd love more explanation on how the cutter operates.

When you say "palm sized", how big are we talking? What kind of diameter is the entire cutter?



XileCutter1 said:


> But, I will tell you there is a big difference between Lamborghini and Ford I assure you.


True, but Lamborghini isn't coming out with a luxury vehicle called the Fold Forcus either. I'm not trying to insult or anything, just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

So I'm staring at the design trying to imagine the function. If the holes are big enough for two fingers then it's probably 3" in diameter or so? It seems that the holes being offset you won't have a lot of leverage as your fingers want to slide down away from the cutting hole? I'm assuming it opens in a v. Is there a prototype built? How's the feel while cutting.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ford and Fiat start with the same letter, does that make them the same. Our company started out as Exile, but we felt it necessary to trademark a company name and changed it to Xile. The model names are similar, but doesn't make them the same. We are going to bank off our success and not Xikar. We are nothing like Xikar.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Xikar isn't even close to the same spelling and pronunciation as Xile. Ours is pronounced like the word Exile. We chose Exile because we thought out of the box and designed this entire cutter from the ground up. 

We have distanced ourselves from Xikar in that ours functions differently. Xikar uses glue to attach some of its high-end handles. We don't. Our cutter includes all high-end materials without paying the high-end prices. 

Right now, we are unable to talk about the internal mechanism. 


Diameter is in the neighborhood of 3" or so. Can't give exact specs, but that gives you an idea. 

Exotic cars nowadays all use similar traction controls, paddle-shift transmissions, incorporated leather/alcantera seats, carbon fiber shells, turbo-charged motors/V10/V12 and even have almost exact power specs. They even use the same exact tires. You could even say they use the same winning formula. Now, are they identical cars? Nope. Just because something is similar, doesn't make it. 

The handles will be flush with the overall cutter and will be the same thickness. Yes, they will be offset. But, so is every cutter in the world that is guillotine-style.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey man, you don't need to justify why high end things are nice or worth the price, this forum has the majority of your potential clientele. I just want to know how it works and that it works as amazing as it looks/feels. I don't think we need anymore metaphors hah.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that if you're going to ask for questions and feedback, it is probably important to not sound defense when you get it.

You're hoping for crowd sourcing with this, right? 

I think you're probably going to have trouble breaking into the market at the price point you mentioned. That's the high end of the spectrum. 

And your names not ST DuPont...


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

My apologies for sounding defensive. Was not my intention. It's more a passion for the product. If people want to say we are a Xikar knockoff, that's fine. But, we are not. We could have come to the market with a cheap cutter. But, cheap cutters are in abundance and we aren't looking to make a fast buck. In fact, my partner and I have accepted that we make any profit on the Kickstarter. The money will cover production costs. We plan on getting a non provisional patent which will cost around $7000 probably depending on how extensive. The rest will be used to promote the product past Kickstarter.

We will have no trouble breaking into the market because the market for this type of cutter is in the $500 range. We are much cheaper than that.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Like I said, I wasn't intending to insult at all, and I wasn't accusing you of being a Xikar knockoff, just saying that the perception might be there due to the similarity in name and model number. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

I need pics & videos of the final product before I make a call. But your brand does sound like Xikar, might want to change that.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you. We understand that people might perceive us as knockoffs. We are confident in our function and design. We know that once people receive them and start using them, they will see for themselves. 

Any other questions, don't hesitate.


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

You are very right. Well will most certainly provide updates throughout the whole process. And we might have to change our model name for that reason. This is really just a test bed at this point to get feelers. Thank you for your input and we will keep changing for the better!


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Do you think that you will have some difficulty launching a product that seems to bear some resemblance to the Xikar cutters? Even the name, (X1) is very close to the Xikar (Xi1).
> 
> Rare woods, Damascus steel, also seem very similar to their already well established lineup.
> 
> Just to be clear, I don't have any relationship with Xikar, other than owning several of their products.


First, I would like to say thank for your reply. Your input is very important to our future endeavors. My partner is very passionate as well as I. We have put a lot of effort into designing a functional cutter that won't be mistaken for other brands.
To answer your question as plainly as possibly, it's difficult to come up with names. By no purpose did we base the model name off of xikar. We juggled with company names and Trademarks etc. etc. So, our best solution to our company name was to take out the "E" in Exile and call ourselves Xile. Thus, X.1 became our first model line. "X"(initial for company name) point "1" (representing our first ever cutter).

In regards to the rare woods and Damascus...
There are so many products in the cigar world to use and everything has been used for the most part. As you can imagine, coming up with a 100% original material is near impossible. Now, the Damascus is another story. It has been crazily coming popular and our thought to use Damascus has been ongoing for several months. As a matter of fact our patent to use Damascus in our cutter was mailed off prior to Xikar posting there new line up on to there website. I'm sure they had discussed there use of it with Mr. Norris far before we did however our intentions were to get in with the craze of the market and have a quality piece that can be appreciated by all.

And yes, there are companies far more established and have a substantial means of resources. But, I would bet that they didn't just pop up into the community with that reputation. Just like they did at one point we have a dream and are pushing our vision with the best intentions with hopes of succeeding.

Again, Thank you for your replies!!!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

opcorn:op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:
op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:op2:
opcorn:op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:
op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:op2:
opcorn:op2:opcorn:op2:opcorn:























.....I'm interested in this


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I wish you all the best with this new product. 
Personally, as many have said I would look at the name and think its a Xikar knockoff ... I'd then proceed to buy the Xikar product. I think the name needs to stand out, to be something unique to grab the shoppers attention. I'm sorry, this is my thought process, obviously everybody is different. 

Regarding the product, it looks interesting. I've never tried a circular cutter before ... looking forward to seeing pictures of the finished product (possibly a video too  )

Good luck.


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

Thank for your reply.
So, would you think spelt as "Exile" appose to "Xile" would stand out since the reason we went with the name was to go along with the Cuban embargo theme?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Bigstick said:


> Thank for your reply.
> So, would you think spelt as "Exile" appose to "Xile" would stand out since the reason we went with the name was to go along with the Cuban embargo theme?


I believe that there is a line of Nicaraguan cigars called "Exile".


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Bigstick said:


> Thank for your reply.
> So, would you think spelt as "Exile" appose to "Xile" would stand out since the reason we went with the name was to go along with the Cuban embargo theme?





bpegler said:


> I believe that there is a line of Nicaraguan cigars called "Exile".


I believe that the Cuban embargo is about to end as well, so I'm not sure what theme this is going with....

If you wanted to spell differently and be creative, you know XIL sounds the same as Exile too


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I believe that there is a line of Nicaraguan cigars called "Exile".


True, but it's a common word and I don't think a reasonable case could be made that they would be conflated. (Then again, you never know).

Personally, I think anything you can do to get away from the X as the starting letter, the better. Xikar is synonymous with cigar cutters, and if you want to get away from that association, the first place to start would be not using the letter X prominently.


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

bpegler said:


> I believe that there is a line of Nicaraguan cigars called "Exile".


Yes, there was cigar line called exile but they haven't been sold for several years. That company tanked.


----------



## Bigstick (May 23, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> True, but it's a common word and I don't think a reasonable case could be made that they would be conflated. (Then again, you never know).
> 
> Personally, I think anything you can do to get away from the X as the starting letter, the better. Xikar is synonymous with cigar cutters, and if you want to get away from that association, the first place to start would be not using the letter X prominently.


This is the point I just recently made with my partner. We have a pole going for new names. Hopefully, people like them if not post that and why.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Someone is always trying to reinvent the mouse trap, hope your is a better one. Thank you will be king of the mountain if you come up with a better cutter that will do wonderful things.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Whatabout calling it the "Eksile" or "Ecksile" or "Exsighl"

The unusual spelling of the name might give your cutter a unique boost.


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

Did anything ever come of this cutter?


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I honestly think the "cutter & lighter" market is flood with good products already. It is like trying to go up against GM, Ford, Chrysler, Nissian, and Toyota with a new line of pickup trucks, from a new maker.

This new design "cutter" looks like many other things available that work, have a track record for customer service. Only new cutter that got my blood flowing is the XO by Xikar, but at 100 CLAMS I will not.

Think the only thing I see that is new, exciting in cigar accessories, and has filled an notch that was long over due, and needed filling, is the:

MODUS TOOL

Someone came up with something that is actually a new design, appear to be well received, and customers sign praises. Plus if you are on a tight budget or frugal, you can buy a "second" _(BLEMISH)_ of the first gen tool with out punch cutter, on e-bay for a smoking price.

JMHO


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bruced said:


> I honestly think the "cutter & lighter" market is flood with good products already. It is like trying to go up against GM, Ford, Chrysler, Nissian, and Toyota with a new line of pickup trucks, from a new maker.
> 
> This new design "cutter" looks like many other things available that work, have a track record for customer service. Only new cutter that got my blood flowing is the XO by Xikar, but at 100 CLAMS I will not.
> 
> ...


Agree. Everyone and his brother have cutters on the market, lighters, too.

MODUS 
That tool fills a real need and solves a real issue of plugged cigars. The extras included are simply icing if you ask me. But you didn't do I'll zip it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

